# 14 Pointer downed in Greene County



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, my buddy took Monday and Tuesday off work because we both saw so much intense rutting action in Greene County over the weekend. We hunt different spots, but both reported lots of action - he saw 6 different bucks over the weekend & 2 were bruisers. I saw a pair of 2.5 yr. old bucks and a very special 10 pointer - all locked up with ladies in my spot.

Monday night @ 4:50 pm the farmer finished off a small 20 acre corn field adjacent to the stand location and ran out a doe with a mature buck. They turned and came right to my buddy and he made a long shot. He wasn't confident in the hit - said it was clearly too far back; perhaps liver. After a LONG conversation, we talked him into waiting overnight. We returned and could not find the arrow, or any sign at all, not even hair. We combed the woods 3 times very intensely with no result. On the fourth run, I heard the yell. The buck had buried himself in a thicket so badly, we had to cut him out. 

He is a base 10 point, with some "extras", 19 inch inside spread. His G-3 is snapped off at the base on one side. He has a small hole in the middle of his head, and one of his ears is torn up badly. We aged him to be 5.5 years old. We rough scored him
154 gross, 133 net. He is a big, old, nasty, mean buck & they had never seen him before.

Pictures to follow (Haven't posted pics in awhile; may require help)

Fool


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice-- now lets get those pictures up on here. Way to stay with it until you found the deer too. :!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That sounds like a real brute. I will be awaiting the pictures.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm looking forward to seeing those pics as well! I am glad you all decided to stick with it and locate the deer. I could have made 2 long shots at bruisers this year, but since it was my first year bowhunting I am just not confident beyond 30 yards. Just don't want to risk a non-lethal shot and wound it. Anyhow, I'm sure you guys had fun once you found it!


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Sounds like a fightin buck for sure. Look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Way to follow through, and congradulations!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I am having problems with the pictures - I am @ work with no photoshop, etc..

I think they may need resized to get them on here - any volunteres???


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Pictures coming soon, Misfit is stepping up to the plate for me!

Thanks in advance!

Sorry Misfit, but my e-mails keep coming back undeliverable to your address.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a great deer, seems like green county puts out alot of nice bucks.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I haven't posted a pic in probably 2 years.LOL I have instructions of how to do it - somewhere?

My e-mails wouldn't get thru to the Misfit.... I will try to get them up tomorrow so everybody can get a look.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to know another Monster from my home!


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Here are the pocs, I cropped 2 of them for sizing purposes.




























Monster deer(but Im no expert)...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW! What a brute! Nice deer man, and congrats!!! :!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for your help itsbrad!

As you can see he sure isn't pretty, but he is a brute. He had been pretty busy from the looks of him. 

I hate to admit it, but my buddy has now taken 3 deer in this age class by bow in the last 4 seasons. He is giving the rest of us a whoppin  
He does have quite the spot on private ground though. And best of all, I picked the tree and hung the stand for him, so I have a little something to fly back at him with  He does spend long hours on stand though - sometimes he never comes down. He had seen 2 nice 8 pointers from noon to 12:15 trailing the same doe also. Goes to show if you sit all day - you score!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, that is a brute for sure. I am glad we finally got to see the pics. There must be some other nice bucks around there if he was getting beat up some.

I know what you are saying about the hours in the stand paying off but with how busy I am guess I have to rely on a bit more luck than he did.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

That sure is a dandy buck.

LindyRigger


----------

